# 64 TRANSMISSION AND Z BAR CLUTCH PEDAL ROD FITTING PROBLEMS



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

I am putting a borg warner t 10 in my 64 . using the standard trans rubber mount and factory cross member puts the trans too close the floor making the drive shaft not fit.. Any suggestions.. ??

Also my z bar and clutch rod from the pedal are about an inch apart from fitting .into the whole..... I think my pedals are a 67 as I bought them years ago. All other components z bar and clutch rod are 64--- man I am in a mess here... anybody got any suggestions... 

My 64 Is a factory 4 speed car that someone converted to auto and I am putting her back to 4 speed.. It has been a battle all the way.... thank you all Dan


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

pictures usually help alot
67 68 use the same pedals 64-66 are buddies


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

as for the tranny hitting the floor
common issue with aftermarket mounts 
early or late t-10 ??


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

wyldthng said:


> I am putting a borg warner t 10 in my 64 . using the standard trans rubber mount and factory cross member puts the trans too close the floor making the drive shaft not fit.. Any suggestions.. ??
> 
> Also my z bar and clutch rod from the pedal are about an inch apart from fitting .into the whole..... I think my pedals are a 67 as I bought them years ago. All other components z bar and clutch rod are 64--- man I am in a mess here... anybody got any suggestions...
> 
> My 64 Is a factory 4 speed car that someone converted to auto and I am putting her back to 4 speed.. It has been a battle all the way.... thank you all Dan


Before you go moving the trans up/down, you may want to measure your driveshaft angles coming off the trans and then at the rear axle going into the pinion. These measurement are what you need first to ensure that the shaft angle is correct and not off - if it is, you will have issues.

You want the driveshaft installed, car on the ground with weight on it. Then you can do your measuring. Use small spacer/shims of whatever you may have hanging around uder the trans mount. Measure first with not mount and see what you get on your driveshaft angles. Then ad a shim/spacer to lift the trans up at the mount and record those numbers and see if you can bring the angles in to where they need to be.

It is possible you have an incorrect trans crossmember since the trans was swapped to the automatic unless you know for a fact it is the factory original/correct 4-speed trans crossmember.

On the clutch issues, you may have the wrong clutch pedal to z-bar push rod. They are different throughout the years. Look at pics of the 1964-66 push rods and then the 1967 rod which is different. I see the 1967 is made by The Parts Place and all you have to do is get a new pushrod? Other than than, maybe new pedals and components.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

X2 on what Jim said.. The trans cross member having been swapped out was my first thought but all the angles he mentioned are critical also.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If ypu post your location in your avatar... you may be close to another member who can help.

You can easily build a turnbuckle/ heim joint clutch rod, and then adjust it to whatever length you need. It's a very popular mod for Vettes and it cleans up the whole operation.

As mentioned, 67 pedals were different, so you may definitely need adjustable linkage to compensate.


----------

